# Correct Pixel Size When Posting Pics?



## shooter1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi All, I kinda took a step back and waited to see how everything was going to shake out after the change. I had just got comfortable with posting pics when the change happened and then there were reports of malware attacks, etc... I personally did not have any issues but I wasn't signing in or posting till I was sure the issues had been resolved. Like many others I access the board from work and couldn't chance something happening and getting the dreaded call from MIS, and then having the site blocked permanently.

I am ready to try and start posting Q-View again and I have noticed that some pictures are so large that you have to scroll up, down, left and right to see the whole image, especially when there are multiple pictures.

What is the correct pixel size I should be using?

Thanks ALL!


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 24, 2010)

640X480 is just the right size IMHO.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd say anywhere between 640x480 and 1024x768 is good. The site will automatically resize your images to fit inside the posting area so the only concern is file size. Even at 1024x768 the pictures are relatively small and if you have the option to cut the quality down to about 85%, that will make a huge difference as well.

I am personally using 1024x768


----------

